# New to fandom, looking for realistic suitmaker that uses non-latex



## runewolf (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey guys, My wife and I are wanting to get started in the fandom.  Most likely looking for a partial or 3/4 suit with a realistic head, movable jaws.  Our biggest problem is finding makers that can do it without latex as my wife is allergic.  The other problem is finding one that can do it and isn't booked until 2013 lol.  Looking for suggestions.

Thanks!
Allen


----------



## Rhasp (Jul 26, 2011)

Look around the FA or the black market for makers that fit youre style and can do the kind off suit you needs. There is tons off fursuit makers out there and not every one are booked years in advance. Also you might see Furbuy if there is a maker thats having an auction for a partial out.

I ordered my fursuit from Temperence since I liked her style and other works.


----------



## runewolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Rhasp,
Thank you.  I have been lurking here since AC 2010 and have been looking seriously for a maker for two months now.  I'm starting to feel like my eyes are bleeding or my blood pressure is just way to high after hours of looking to find that "Oh, I don't make suits anymore.  I only make tails...  tails, tails, tails... you like tails? I like tails!"  After several of those replies, all I can think about is someone looking like the Mad Hatter stuffing fur onto a fake spine lol!  I guess I'm in the same boat as alot of people, really want Clockwork Creatures to make my suit, but getting a commission is akin to winning the lottery.  And a maker I talked to at AC has disappeared of the face of the earth   So my post was out of frustration in the hopes someone could point me in a better direction...  Towards my happy place where furry dreams do come true!  hehe


----------



## nereza (Jul 26, 2011)

you could always try asking fursuit artist  if its possibly for mold to be made with rubber plastic/resin or some other marital she would not be allergic to that's if the suiter make his / her own tongues paw pads and  or noses  although if they get all there stuff from taxidermy theirs no realy way around it unless the took the peace made a mold of it and filed it with something else .. but most suit artist who get taxidermy don't fuss with it so again  you just have to ask the individual artist if it possible to change the martial used for any latex parts 

 as far as realistic fursuit artist 
here a few people i like 

http://www.clockworkcreature.com/gallery/ (she has a lot to do but watching her live steams she actually works pretty quickly all things consider shes got it down tight but then again i guess she needs to considering how popular she is as a fursuit artist)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/wynderkind (pretty new to the fursuiting  but she dose amassing work)

http://www.beetlecatoriginals.com/index.html

http://www.monoyasha.com/ (specialized in felines although everything from paw pads to eyes were made by her molding it ..  something else might be more plausible but i don't know)

http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/radywolf/ (you wouldn't know it by looking at his toony suit but he dose some gorgeous realisc as well) 

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/breakspire/ (specializes in birds) 

http://www.beastcub.com/

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/midori8/

http://www.lionofthesun.com/index.php (induces some cool tech stuff )

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/sharpe19/

http://bluehyena.deviantart.com/

those were the fist few that posed into my head for realistic suits im sure there plenty more were that came from heck  il be trying my hand at a realistic suit soon ^^ 
again there no real way to know for sure without asking ... just ask if it possible to make a suit without latex ..honestly i don't know if there are any realistic suiters that don't .. i know many tonny suiters don't use latex ..  but since your a paying customer im sure someone can help you out ....  

i wish you the best of luck ;D


----------



## runewolf (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Nereza!  I'd love to have Clockwork do my suit, but I'd probably have better luck getting struck by lightning lol. I am talking to http://www.monoyasha.com/ and they do make them without latex, but are closed to new suits right now...  Asked her how soon she will be taking new just a few minutes ago  

The head is the big poblem, can't have latex against her face or breathing it.  It has killed several of my other costuming ideas ( I do Star Wars LOL).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jul 26, 2011)

If all else fails and you are really looking for someone you could rent ad space on fa saying something "looking for realistic fursuit makers to commission please visit XXXXXXX" If I ever got to the point I could afford a suit I would do this. That way only people accepting commissions would come to YOU not you having to bust your left nut looking for them.


----------



## runewolf (Jul 26, 2011)

That is an idea!  Think I may have found a couple winners if their queues open up in Aug.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 26, 2011)

I would suggest you also take a loot at the link in my siggy. I know myself and Zeke do some form of realism but I don't know if it's enough. Also since my partner in costume making is allergic to Latex it is something we don't really use in our building process. Unlike many people right now we are not currently booked. It's another name for your list. That said I wish you best of luck finding someone who's style works for you and snagging yourself a spot on someone's list.


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 26, 2011)

Trpdwarf said:


> I would suggest you also take a loot at the link in my siggy. I know myself and Zeke do some form of realism but I don't know if it's enough. Also since my partner in costume making is allergic to Latex it is something we don't really use in our building process. Unlike many people right now we are not currently booked. It's another name for your list. That said I wish you best of luck finding someone who's style works for you and snagging yourself a spot on someone's list.



LATEX BURNSSSSS MEH!


----------



## Deo (Jul 26, 2011)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/magpiebones/

I have a MagpieBones head and a Monoyasha head, and I can atest to the superb quality and jaw movement of both. They are realistic, beautiful, sturdy, and breathe nicely.


----------



## runewolf (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  I'm  getting a reference sheet made and have a couple of builders in mind.  Thank you all!


----------



## Trpdwarf (Aug 1, 2011)

Since the op got what they wanted I am closing this before more spambots appear.


----------

